
India's newest telco enters the market with disruptive, 4G focused, plans - logicuce
http://telecomtalk.info/reliance-jio-tariff-voice-calls-and-roaming-free/156651/
======
palakz
Correction: Reliance is not India's newest telco. Jio, their new brand, just
launched with these plans. :)

~~~
logicuce
Not really :)

"Reliance Jio Infocomm Limited" is a new a telecom operator. Reliance
Industries Limited, the parent company, doesn't own any other telecom
operator.

~~~
palakz
Oh. I see. My bad then. :P

